# Can Anyone Tell Me What Theory Is Being Used Here?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I really like the way he riffs over Little Wing.

I would like to know what he is doing.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DarylJahnke

Thanks


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

It is a pretty mixed bag - really nice player! He is MOSTLY following the chords along... On all chords he is playing the associated scale using (on the minor chords) minor pentatonic, pentatonic blues version and some natural minor. Some chromatic passing tones too. The key to this sound is he is targeting chord tones.... so a good way to start this is to learn the arpeggios of all the chords as they go by. Practice playing the passage using only those for a bit. Then add back in some of these other colour tones... making sure you land on one of the arpeggio (chord) tones as landing spots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

jeremy_green said:


> It is a pretty mixed bag - really nice player! He is MOSTLY following the chords along... On all chords he is playing the associated scale using (on the minor chords) minor pentatonic, pentatonic blues version and some natural minor. Some chromatic passing tones too. The key to this sound is he is targeting chord tones.... so a good way to start this is to learn the arpeggios of all the chords as they go by. Practice playing the passage using only those for a bit. Then add back in some of these other colour tones... making sure you land on one of the arpeggio (chord) tones as landing spots.


Thanks! I am just getting into the chord tone stuff... He is a pretty good player. He has some other sites on the web and seems to be more of a jazz guy. Based out of Vancouver. 

I also want to thank you for your teaching blog. I decided to stop reading about pedals and start reading about theory, and your blog is a really good place for me to start.

I found this online as well:

http://www.lickbyneck.com/Lesson-CH...oach-FormattedByColinSobers.htm#_Toc162752938

Would this be an efficient study or are there better uses of my time?


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem and thanks for the nice feedback.

I had a quick peek at that link and it seems pretty solid - it definitely will help you. 

I would also recommend you frequent a couple of theory forums. This place is good - but there is not much action. Not sure why but the amount of dialog is slow here. Maybe it's cause us Canadians are to ourselves to much : )

I also hang out in these 2 places:
http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forumdisplay.php?40-The-Lesson-Loft
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/forumdisplay.php?f=30

Lots going on there. I implore you to ask questions, get involved and most importantly embarrass yourself by trying to answer them. This is an awesome way to learn. If you respond a little off base, someone will be along and correct you - which is AWESOME for your learning. You will never meet these people so who cares how you think it makes you look. Most people fail to take this advice and in doing so rob themselves of the chance to advance.

Also get "The Jazz Theory Book" by Mark Levine. Some people have some contentiousness with some of it... but personally I think it is a wonderful piece of work for anyone who wants to know theory.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

You have pointed me in the right direction! I will frequent your recommended forums and check out the Jazz Theory Book.

Thank you.


----------

